# ** Opinions on Andalusian horses**



## Alexrouse1 (6 August 2017)

Hi I'm new to horse and hound and I'm also looking for a good dressage horse and I am currently looking for an Andalusian so I was wondering from all those Andalusian owners ( past and present ) what they are like, temperament, ability etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ycbm (6 August 2017)

Alexrouse1 said:



			Hi I'm new to horse and hound and I'm also looking for a good dressage horse and I am currently looking for an Andalusian so I was wondering from all those Andalusian owners ( past and present ) what they are like, temperament, ability etc. Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

When you say 'good dressage horse' do you mean you want to compete to high level and win?  Because if you want to seriously compete PSG+, my impression is that you'd be better off with a warmblood bred for it.

I think they are lovely horses and have a friend looking for one at the moment. 

A vet recently told me that she is seeing too many cases of blindness caused by a bacterial infection in the retina, especially in imported ones. Has anyone got any more input on that, because the last thing my friend needs is to take that risk with her new horse?


----------



## Alexrouse1 (6 August 2017)

Ok thank you, I'm 13 years old currently so I'm not looking for something to take me up to that level but probably elementary or British dressage is what I'm looking for. I haven't heard about the blindness problem but I could have just been on the wrong sites. I have heard about thyroid problems in Andalusian mares but I'm looking at a gelding or stallion. Before people go saying a 13 year old on a stallion ! I promise you I am always a careful rider and I know what I am doing and have risen plenty of stallions before


----------

